# iPod Touch 2.0 - Where??



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it just me? I can't find the software upgrade for the Touch. I tried the "check for updates" in the iPod window on iTunes when the Touch is connected. Version 1.1.4 says it's up to date.

Am I missing something or is it just not out yet for the Touch?

Thanks,
n&e, m&c


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There's no reason to "look" for iPod Touch updates. There's only one way one can arrive: via syncing with iTunes.

When the software is available for your iPod Touch, you WILL be notified the next time you sync your iPod Touch.

Chillax.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

I was hoping Apple would have released it in iTunes by this morning, but niet... 

Please Apple !!!!!


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*iPod 2.0*

As of now the iPod 2.0 firmware is not available but will eventually. I've read some sites that are saying that Apple might sell the firmware for $19.99. But they said that about 1.1.4 and its free. You'll have to wait.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

chas_m said:


> There's no reason to "look" for iPod Touch updates. There's only one way one can arrive: via syncing with iTunes.
> 
> When the software is available for your iPod Touch, you WILL be notified the next time you sync your iPod Touch.
> 
> Chillax.


You have to purchase the 2.0 update for ipod touch. You'll likely have to purchase it from the store before you can sync it. There may be a reason to look, after all.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I was hoping it would have been available at midnight but no such luck. 

I even tried to run the unofficial update and that allowed me to do a nice restore on my 32GB Touch. 

No luck doing a Sync this morning either. What a tease - open the Apps Store a day early and not put out the s/w update until later. (Perhaps they didn't wat the Touch and v1 iPhone to steal any of the media thunder)

Paul


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

Jobs said at WWDC it'd be $9.99. Half the cost of the January update.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

There is news of the update on the itunes webpage, and a link to purchase it. Not much happens with the link, just opens iTunes with no download or no more info. Keep your eyes open though.

iPod Touch - What's New


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*Rather WHEN ??*

No sign of anything ready to download and install for the Touch in the Canadian online store as of now (Friday am at 8 EDT)

;-(


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Gaahhh!

Just clicked the 'Check for Update' button and it claimed to find the 2.0 upgrade, and offered a 'Learn More' button to proceed. Clicked it and it said the iTunes Store was unable to process my request. Then it went back to saying 1.1.4 is the current version.

Something's happening, that's for sure...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Same thing at this end. Very frustrating. Last time (1.1.4) was very quick. I find it particularly annoying that I have been able do download a whole bunch of apps but cannot install them!!!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

When the upgrade is ready, this will be the link:
https://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZFinance.woa/wa/touchLandingPage


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

2.0 upgrade is there now.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

johnnyspade said:


> 2.0 upgrade is there now.


nope.


----------



## jonatuna (Nov 3, 2006)

Up until 2 minutes ago, check for updates said there was a new version, but the store wouldn't connect.

Now it's saying that 1.1.4 is the current version

oh wells


----------



## otsuki3c (Apr 28, 2005)

*This works*

http://content.info.apple.com/Prote...20080711.Fr43E/iPod1,1_2.0_5A347_Restore.ipsw


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

its taking a long time to download from the above link


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

corey111 said:


> its taking a long time to download from the above link


I think Apple possibly screwed up and did not allocate enough server capacity for the Touch updates. Really poor planning when you think that each of _these_ transactions is a revenue generating event (unlike the iPhone 2.0 Update). Here I sit waiting for Apple to take my $9.95, and I can't find anyone home to give it to...

--ryan


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

What's slightly annoying is that their Apps store worked great last night. Lots of bandwidth for sales - I purchased a few apps, no problem. Perhaps their s/w upgrades are processed through a different system and the demand crashed a system or two. They should have allowed the s/w updates a week or two before the Apps store launch to trim the peak demand.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

otsuki3c said:


> http://content.info.apple.com/Prote...20080711.Fr43E/iPod1,1_2.0_5A347_Restore.ipsw


As this is taking a loooong way to download (230MB at 20k/s...) perhaps you could tell us what it is... If it is a full reset of 2.0, do we need to backup 1.14 somewhere before? How?


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've accidently closed my browser twice while downloading it, cause Im that smart. 
Im also hitting check for update in iTunes every couple mins as well, So i guess whichever I get first is the one I am using.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

We could not complete your iTunes Store request.

The iTunes Store is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

Sounds like release day to me. Activations not working, can't download firmware updates ... it's a bit unusual for Apple these days to suffer from this, but oh well.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

I have been using 2.0 since about 9PM last night and it works great. My favorite app has to be Texas Holdem, it has a video component which adds to the gameplay. Sportstap is one of the free apps that I really like. Even the GPS based apps seem to work pretty well on my Touch.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

After a few partial downloads, I finally got the full 223MB file. I deleted the .zip ending and used the "option" Check for Updates in iTunes and installed from the file location. The new firmware loaded and it is now the process of restoring the previous content. 

Paul


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Paul can you explain this process to get the firmware updated?
I can't find the "option" you mention in itunes.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

otsuki3c said:


> http://content.info.apple.com/Prote...20080711.Fr43E/iPod1,1_2.0_5A347_Restore.ipsw


And once downloaded, how to install it?

EDIT: just saw the problem, it transformed it in ZIP and uncompressed it. I remove the ZIP to the file and it is working just fine, at least, I think!


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*So how does this work??*

Hi All,


I bought the last iPod update and now I notice that the new 9.95$ is half the price for the old & new...

Two questions: 

1) Do I have to buy the new update now to get the app store going for iPod Touch?

2) What does the new update include anyway?? 

Kind of lost on this... I find that the iTunes thing is not that friendly user as the reality field suggests and it does/has crashed a lot during my usage attempts!

Your help appreciated! Sorry to be critical though...

Best Regards,

davidslegend


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

knightwrangler said:


> Paul can you explain this process to get the firmware updated?
> I can't find the "option" you mention in itunes.


He meant option-click on your keyboard


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

davidslegend said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I bought the last iPod update and now I notice that the new 9.95$ is half the price for the old & new...
> ...


Yes you have to pay for it.

And it includes all the new App store and other feature of the iPhone 3G.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

meall said:


> He meant option-click on your keyboard


Exactly. Thanks,

The file must also be re-named to remove the .zip (no need to extract - just re-name)

Paul


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Is it supposed to take a very long time with not much happening?


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get the iPod 2.0 update in the last hour? I've been trying but every time I click to update it just takes me back to the main store, or the main iPod home page in iTunes


----------



## dino (Oct 31, 2007)

That's exactly what it's been doing for me. Every time I click on update and then Learn More, iTunes tries to load some page, but quickly comes back to the main iPod touch administration screen.


----------



## RedgeDunlop (May 7, 2008)

I have not been able to update and have been trying for the last 2 hours. First hour was telling me 1.1.4 was the current version, and now (second hour) it recognizes there is an update but when I click, it just goes back to the iPod Tough main page. If I try from a web link and iTunes was on any screen (ipod, library, etc.), it would swap to itunes and just leave it at the screen it was. Also if iTunes is closed, and click a web link it just opens itunes... So nothing is happening right now... I'm going to keep trying for a while ;P


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

An update - Everything works!

The apps transferred just fine. It took a while to restore - I have the 32GB Touch. 

The iTunes Remote App is great!

I tried a couple of games: CroMag and MonkeyBall. CroMag is a little easier to get the hang of, perhaps my 15 yr old will find MonkeyBall easier.

There are some great updates in this as well, such search in contact, coloured calendar events, a scientific calculator and likely more I have not discovered yet.

Paul


----------



## RedgeDunlop (May 7, 2008)

Did you 'just' get it downloaded, or when did it occur?


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

RedgeDunlop said:


> Did you 'just' get it downloaded, or when did it occur?


I couldn't get anything through iTunes - same errors as everyone else. I used the link posted earlier in this thread to get the file directly. 

Download the 223MB file,
Remove the .zip extension,
Connect your iPod Touch,
Hold down the Option key and click the "Check for Updates" button,
Open the file you just downloaded and follow the instructions.


----------



## RedgeDunlop (May 7, 2008)

chimo said:


> I couldn't get anything through iTunes - same errors as everyone else. I used the link posted earlier in this thread to get the file directly.
> 
> Download the 223MB file,
> Remove the .zip extension,
> ...


That link is now dead unfortunately... Oh well, I'll just keep trying iTunes...


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks to Paul and Meall I was able to get the upgrade installed! As Paul wrote it has some nice additions, and the remote app is a blast to use.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*iPod 2.0 Firmware*

Since I couldn't legally obtain the firmware even though the American store did tell me that there was an update available, it kept returning errors when I try to purchase it. So I found it online here are my specs:

2.0 (5A347)

I haven't set up remote contol yet but I will. Also when you input passwords in Safari the last character is visable, wierd never happend in the 1.1.4 software. And it seems a little slow when you're accessing the General Settings app.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Exercise Patience*

Also note that the install requires a bit of time, more the 1.1.4 so have some patience.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

*I have sinned....*

I really and truly wanted to give Apple my money for the 2.0 upgrade, but after numerous failed attempts, I decided to get it off a bittorrent site....

Got it, and it works GREAT!

I just feel so...

...dirty!


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

webterractive said:


> I haven't set up remote control yet but I will. Also when you input passwords in Safari the last character is visible, weird never happened in the 1.1.4 software.


That's a new feature in the 2.0 firmware. It's so you can type in your password with less typos.


----------



## hyperweaver (May 6, 2005)

*neglicence*



johnnaryry said:


> I think Apple possibly screwed up and did not allocate enough server capacity for the Touch updates. Really poor planning when you think that each of _these_ transactions is a revenue generating event (unlike the iPhone 2.0 Update). Here I sit waiting for Apple to take my $9.95, and I can't find anyone home to give it to...
> 
> --ryan


---Apple has just been so negligent to iPod Touch owners. They announce the software 2.0 is available yet it isn't, then it is, then it isn't. What's more frustrating is that there's no explanation to try later. For a company that has global aspirations and who are trying to capture new markets and establish a new platform (iPod/Touch as a handheld) they are going about things poorly -- screwing-over loyal customers, underwhelming hyped up expectations and offering no solutions. It is very disappointing.


----------



## dino (Oct 31, 2007)

And now I get a dialog box that says:

*We could not complete your iTunes Store request.*

The iTunes store is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


The only button is an OK button.


----------



## RedgeDunlop (May 7, 2008)

I finally got mine working at just about 12:35am (EST). It is almost done downloading...


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

As I read everything I can find on the iPod Touch, if you buy one now you still have to pay to upgrade the software to 2.0 and that download is not even working?


----------



## RedgeDunlop (May 7, 2008)

It seems that it is working (and yes it costs $9.95). The download for me completed in about 14 minutes for me (I only have a 256kbps connection). The update went smoothly and took about 14 minutes so the process was almost half an hour for me. THe good news is that it is done and I am installing apps now. Also of note, I did a complete clean restore to 1.1.4 before hand so not much other than settings to back up and restore.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

FishWheels said:


> As I read everything I can find on the iPod Touch, if you buy one now you still have to pay to upgrade the software to 2.0 and that download is not even working?



Well the download should be working properly now or within a day. I'm sure it was just related to all the demand. They'll probably start shipping iPod touches with the new software in a few weeks but the boxes in store now probably won't have the new software so you'll have to pay for the upgrade (unless you find the link to the firmware... ) I just checked the link that worked earlier in the day but it's now protected so looks like no more freebies. I got it in the nick of time.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Just downloaded mine with no issues. Installed and working fine!


----------



## tardis67 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well the link worked to purchase the iPod Touch 2.0 upgrade...did it...downloaded it...installed it....Syncing all the applications I purchased/downloaded last night. Other than the initial 2.0 install, this app install is the slowest sync of my life so far.  

Looks sweet. Decided no iPhone for now... Roger's Total Cost of Ownership still making me fence site.

Watched Leo Laporte for most of his 24hour marathon on TWIT.TV and he was doing pretty much everything with his upgraded Touch. After seeing people play the games, I sure hope Apple adds speakers to the iPod Touch refresh in September...just seems to make sense. Camera--can't see it... Voice Recorder--can't see it....but speakers...sure hope so.

Time for some version 2 serious testing


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks!

Next question have you tried eReader http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284499993&mt=8

how big can you make the text?


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

FishWheels said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Next question have you tried eReader http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284499993&mt=8
> how big can you make the text?


eReader's screen is absolutely brilliant! It's to most readable eBook program I've ever used.

--ryan


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

This reader may be better since it's possible to add from your computer

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284956128&mt=8


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a way to read PDF's on the iTouch, without using Safari or email. Can eReader do that?


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

xorpion said:


> Can anyone recommend a way to read PDF's on the iTouch, without using Safari or email. Can eReader do that?


No eReader can't Stanza can transfer PDF files but they explain some limitations

Stanza: A Revolution in Reading | Lexcycle


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

I read somewhere that the 2.0 update, along with iTunes 7.7 will let iPod Touch owners play music through Airtunes.

Can anyone confirm this? 

Thanks,

B.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

macuserforlife - Almost, the new 2.0 update also heralded a free Application from Apple called Remote that does allow "Control your AirTunes speakers". Meaning you can control iTunes and have it go to AirTunes speakers and such just by using your iPod touch/iPhone as the remote.

It was possible to do something similar before 2.0 with programs like Remote Buddy and such which provided a web interface to control iTunes. I like Apple's remote much better personally (for controlling iTunes, Remote Buddy allows a lot more than just that however).

Link: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284417350&mt=8


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Chealion, that actually works better for me than if it was streaming from the iPod.


----------

